# Maytag dishwasher upper sprayer arm



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> MDB9100


That is _part_ of a full model#.

To remove the upper spray arm, grab ahold in the middle and yank straight down.
If overly clogged up, replacing the arm may be best...









Arm, wash upper

jeff.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, Hey, Hey Jeff ! ! !

It's a small world isn't it?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Nestor :clap:

jeff.


----------

